# What became of Tuskar Resources?



## endowed (6 Apr 2004)

Can anyone tell me what became of tuscer resources, and what value my shares are now?


_Title edited for clarity purposes_


----------



## kk (6 Apr 2004)

*tuscer?*

I can't find any info on them. Are you sure the name is Tuscer resources ? Have you any other info on the shares? 

How long ago u owned them, what exchange they traded on etc


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (6 Apr 2004)

*Re: tuscer?*

I presume that you mean TUSKAR Resources in which case you might find something here:


----------



## mullking (7 Apr 2004)

*tuskar resources*

thanks for your replies, and yes it is tuskar resources. Despite research I still don't know what became of the shares or the company. The Google search pointed to an impending possible liquidation in 2002 despite the assets outweighing the liabilities by 14 million but that seem to be the end of the trail.------anybody know any better?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (7 Apr 2004)

*Re: tuskar resources*

Here's the Google search not restricted to Ireland only in case there's anything more useful there.


----------



## endowed (7 Apr 2004)

*Re: tuskar resources*

Hi mullking,

In O's Google search above, there's an [broken link removed] story about an interim examiner being appointed to Tuskar at the time and shortly afterwards, to the best of my knowledge, the company was delisted from the Irish Stock Exchange.


----------



## macnas (7 Apr 2004)

*tuscar*

Maybe it struck Tuscar Rock?


----------



## briege smith (6 Oct 2021)

Can you tell me what Tuskar shares are worth now


----------



## Dazzler123 (6 Oct 2021)

briege smith said:


> Can you tell me what Tuskar shares are worth now



Zero.  The company is dissolved over 10 years


----------

